# walk off a blind date



## goodthings (Sep 29, 2008)

So with so much internet dating happening, I have a question about what would you do if you showed up at the meeting place and found the person completly unattractive. Would you go ahead with the date? Would you walk/drive away? Would you pretend that you did not see them? Would you tell them that you are not interested?


----------



## Mokojumbie (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd continue with the date, but it wouldn't go any further than that.


----------



## bexy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I have never been on a blind date, but I cannot imagine anything more heartbreaking than being stood up, or the feeling that the person came, saw you and left.

So I would definitely go through with the date. It might develop into a great friendship or I may begin to find them attractive due to other factors than their physical appearance.

I would never be so shallow as to write someone off on looks alone.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well I have never been on a blind date, but I cannot imagine anything more heartbreaking than being stood up, or the feeling that the person came, saw you and left.
> 
> So I would definitely go through with the date. It might develop into a great friendship or I may begin to find them attractive due to other factors than their physical appearance.
> 
> I would never be so shallow as to write someone off on looks alone.




Boo. I can't rep you. 


I completely agree.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Sep 29, 2008)

I would continue with the date. You never know what will happen. Plus I have a friend who does a lot of online dating. She has been stood up several times. It broke my heart to hear her crying over the person not having the guts to walk into the establishment.


----------



## Dragonsspite (Sep 29, 2008)

I have had several blind dates .. of the internet variety. Some went very well, others, not so much. Regardless of wether I have found the other person attractive or of interest at that initial meeting I was always nice and followed through with the date. I cant say though that I kept contact with those that I did not find attractive AFTER the date however :blush:

However due to the nature of MOST of those blind dates I do not do the internet dating thing anymore.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well I have never been on a blind date, but I cannot imagine anything more heartbreaking than being stood up, or the feeling that the person came, saw you and left.
> 
> So I would definitely go through with the date. It might develop into a great friendship or I may begin to find them attractive due to other factors than their physical appearance.
> 
> I would never be so shallow as to write someone off on looks alone.



You are so right Bex. Manners are still in vogue.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 29, 2008)

if i found the person unattractive physically or personality or intelligence wise or in some cases of messed up-ness all of a above. i usually dont keep in contact with them after the date but i wont screw the date up though ill just follow through with it though. one thing i learned from being in detroit and online dating is BEWARE OF THE DEEP HOOD CHICKS (also known as hood rats) and golddiggers.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been on a few blind dates in my day and I've had a few where I havent been attracted to the other one. I always stayed and usually remained friends. I've had a few blind dates where the other wasnt attracted to me but I've never been walked out on. Mostly just never heard from the guy again. I think walking out or not talking again is a little mean  I know I felt like crap when it happened to me. I didnt lie to these men, they all knew exactly what I looked like before the meet. Honestly is the best answer I guess!!!


----------



## Emma (Sep 29, 2008)

I've done this and stayed for the date. I was going to make my excuses about just wanting to be friends afterwards but the constant references to me giving him a blowjob got him told to 'fuck off and never talk to me again'. lol


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had quite a few disaster dates, but Ive always stayed until the end, as I would hate the thought of someone walking out on a date with me


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never had to walk out on a blind date but I have come close to walking out on a person whom I had dated several times before. He liked to say things like, "I wish there were more ssbbw's like you where I live, so I would have more to choose from" and "I'd like to stick my face in that woman's breasts" and "Oh, I could have so-and-so (referring to a paysite model) in my bed after only talking to her for 15 mins."
Mind you, all these things were said on the SAME day...while we were on a date, ourselves. If I could only turn back time and talk myself into telling him where to shove it! Live and learn. *sigh*

**ETA--I think that most of the time people can tell right away (within the first few mins of meeting) whether or not it is a good match or not. I tend to try to make it clear up front before the "date" starts that its just a friendly type of date to begin with. I would stick out a date if it were going well but there wasn't any chemistry. I would try to keep things on a friendly level. I wouldn't feel obligated to call him once the date was over, because by the end of the date I will have told him if I think we would be a good match or not.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 29, 2008)

goodthings said:


> So with so much internet dating happening, I have a question about what would you do if you showed up at the meeting place and found the person completly unattractive. Would you go ahead with the date? Would you walk/drive away? Would you pretend that you did not see them? Would you tell them that you are not interested?



I would go ahead with it. I've learned that I'm not always good with first impressions. It could be that after talking with the person for a little while, I'd find that my first impression was incorrect and we might at least be friends, even if nothing more.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been in this situation a few times, and I've always gone through the date, but I always make sure to make it clear by the end of the date that I really don't think there's any chemistry between us.

edit - and yes, I was stood up once, and I would never do that to anyone, it's a terrible feeling.


----------



## Cors (Sep 29, 2008)

What Bexylicious said. 

I do think walking away is justified when the person has been dishonest though.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 29, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I've never had to walk out on a blind date but I have come close to walking out on a person whom I had dated several times before. He liked to say things like, "I wish there were more ssbbw's like you where I live, so I would have more to choose from" and "I'd like to stick my face in that woman's breasts" and "Oh, I could have so-and-so (referring to a paysite model) in my bed after only talking to her for 15 mins."
> Mind you, all these things were said on the SAME day...while we were on a date, ourselves. If I could only turn back time and talk myself into telling him where to shove it! Live and learn. *sigh*



Oh my god, that's horrible! 

I would never stand someone up on a blind date & I've gone through with a date before, even if I didn't really like the person that much.


----------



## spaz-fa (Sep 29, 2008)

Definately go through with the date who knows maybe the two of you could be friends, maybe not. I just think that it is rude to ignore someone and would always at least introduce myself hey at least you have some dinner company:eat1: or someone to watch a movie with:happy:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 29, 2008)

This is why it's always good to chat with a person online and even on the phone before you meet. Also, I've never met a person that I didn't see a pic of first. Chemistry is hard to judge until you really meet in person. You may seem like you have a lot in common with a person online or even on the phone but only once you meet will you really be able to tell if there is a connection. 
I could see walking out on a date if the person is overly rude or if they out and out lied about something once we meet. It's never happened to me but I've read tales of internet dating horror where someone showed up for a date and the other person wasn't the young, goodlooking person they claimed to be but instead were an old, toothless, smelly, crazy man. (Or worse yet a fat chick! ) Now that's a bit of a difference!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 29, 2008)

I would never, ever meet a person without seeing pictures first. In this day and age, there is no excuse for not having some pictures of yourself for emailing to people.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2008)

I would find it much easier to finish the date rather than tell that person I wouldn't......


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 29, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I would never, ever meet a person without seeing pictures first. In this day and age, there is no excuse for not having some pictures of yourself for emailing to people.




I definitely agree! Solves the problem at hand. See a picture and decide whether you want to meet. Simple and easy breezy! :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 30, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I definitely agree! Solves the problem at hand. See a picture and decide whether you want to meet. Simple and easy breezy! :happy:


 
I would just like to add that pictures are a nice way to see what the person looks like, but in no way shows thier personality. I've known people who, when I looked at their pics I thought, "nah, not for me"--but after meeting them and seeing their personality--I changed my own opinion of them. On the other hand, I've dated a guy who I thought was perfect for me (He was handsome in his pics, we had nice phone conversations,and interesting IM's) and he turned out to be a low-down dirty so-and-so. So I'm just saying that sometimes a pic might be misleading.


----------



## Cors (Sep 30, 2008)

Indeed, and pictures can also be misleading even if they are not immediately Myspacey. 

One of my (non-FA) guy friends told me how he thought he was going to meet this gorgeous busty chick he spent ages talking to online, only to find out that the girl looked nothing like her pictures. Apparently said girl is extremely skilled with Photoshop - her flawless skin looked bad even at a distance, and she looked about 100 pounds bigger in person. My friend wasn't impressed with her deception and decided to not to approach her. 

I can understand that people would want to post the most flattering pictures of themselves, but there should still be a line somewhere.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't really get why people make themselves look different online if they're planning on actually trying to meet someone in person. Like, they're going to see you eventually. Plus, they're just going to be pissed you lied.


----------



## olwen (Sep 30, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I would never, ever meet a person without seeing pictures first. In this day and age, there is no excuse for not having some pictures of yourself for emailing to people.



The only problem with that is sometimes they don't provide updated pics. You meet them in person and they look nothing like their pics. 

I've never been stood up or stood anyone else up as far as the internet dates are concerned, no wait....I don't remember....but there were quite a few dates where there was just no chemistry. Towards the end of the date when it's time to decide if you are going to see each other again is when I'd let them know, or they would let me know it wouldn't work out and thanks for a lovely evening.


----------



## Davastav (Sep 30, 2008)

I have had this on occasion and there is nothing really you can do about it...I mean my criteria for going on a blind date in the first place is to have a few nice phone conversations and we probably since we are dealing with the internet we will have seen pics of ourselves leaving very little to chance. Of course people lie and dont post recent pics of themselves etc and...But walking off a blind date is pretty rude since I most probably have invested some time and effort to prepare for the date and Im sure the other person did as well.


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would stand him up.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 1, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I would never, ever meet a person without seeing pictures first. In this day and age, there is no excuse for not having some pictures of yourself for emailing to people.


exactly. now if a woman has one picture that she says is her and then you go out on a date with her and it turns out that the pic of her online is not hers at all thats grounds for walking off the date.


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> I would stand him up.



that's quite heartless....how would you feel if it was done to you? I sure wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> that's quite heartless....how would you feel if it was done to you? I sure wouldn't wish it on anyone.



Good lord. 

This is the age of digital communication. If a guy looks completely different than a picture he sent to me, I'd be pissed and leave him hanging. If he lied about appearance, then he'll lie about other things and it's not worth my time.

All things considered, if we never webcammed, then the chances of meeting face to face are null.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> that's quite heartless....how would you feel if it was done to you? I sure wouldn't wish it on anyone.




Well Bexy...look at it this way....if they are so easy to not care about the feelings of others....or are more concerned about the way you look more than anything else that they can't even spend another hour or two in the simple, polite company of another human being, why would you care if they did walk away? 
Sure if someone totally misrepresented themselves and put up a false picture of a totally different person, then that might be grounds to end the date because you shouldn't have to be misled. However, if they don't look EXACTLY like their picture, I don't get it....because some people are just not photogenic, some manage to look better in pictures....or some people just change. 
You never really know what you are getting in a photo....and I'm not sure why EVERYTHING is contingent upon one.

Oh...and I wonder, who here looks good in every single photo taken? I know I sure don't......and yeah, I post my "best pics" on this forum. 
People have met me in reality from these forums....they were all able to recognize me...but do you think I am going to post a pic of myself from first thing in the morning and I haven't brushed my hair? People don't always look fabulous all the time- it's just part of being a human being to me.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 1, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> Good lord.
> 
> This is the age of digital communication. If a guy looks completely different than a picture he sent to me, I'd be pissed and leave him hanging. If he lied about appearance, then he'll lie about other things and it's not worth my time.
> 
> All things considered, if we never webcammed, then the chances of meeting face to face are null.



I kind of agree with this. My friend who has gotten stood up isn't quite honest about her appearance. All her online pictures are shoulders up. When she is asked about her weight, she dances around the subject. She is beautiful to me and I tell her to be honest.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 1, 2008)

jewels_mystery said:


> I kind of agree with this. My friend who has gotten stood up isn't quite honest about her appearance. All her online pictures are shoulders up. When she is asked about her weight, she dances around the subject. She is beautiful to me and I tell her to be honest.



I can agree with the weight part- I only list myself at bbw dating sites- in other words, if they don't dig fat girls, then I won't even try to pretend I am thin. I'm not......


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can agree with the weight part- I only list myself at bbw dating sites- in other words, if they don't dig fat girls, then I won't even try to pretend I am thin. I'm not......



I am the same way. My profiles are only on bbw sites. I will only date an FA. I don't have the time to convince or train someone to like me. My friend really tries to point out her good points to her prospective dates. I tell her we all have a right to be attracted to a certain type.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 1, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I would never, ever meet a person without seeing pictures first. In this day and age, there is no excuse for not having some pictures of yourself for emailing to people.


Well, in the long long ago (late 90s) when I was still dating, photos were a rarity. Webcams were pricey, the idea of going into Walgreens to scan in a picture, let alone download it from your camera was a fantasy and to be honest I think many people were wary of putting their mug out there on the sub-ether. There's still a prejudice out there that some people have putting personal information online, even in a group community; there are people who think guys like myself and F-M Stan putting pics of our kids on here is just too risky. Whatever.

I did find out two universal truths to the "no picture" issue: 1) They were not photogenic or were particularly attractive in the empirical sense and 2) Sometimes no picture is better than a Glamour Shot. I categorically refused to accept a GS picture as proof of appearance, since in at least 50% of the cases it was never who that person looked like in NormalLife(tm). I'd rather not have hopes raised and be completely surprised when this photo looks nothing like who I am sitting across from.

I do agree with bexy though, I always concluded the date, never walked out on someone. That to me is just reprehensible, as is the individual asking for oral, or commenting on some other aspect of intimacy or interests as were mentioned earlier. One wonders how someone can be one person online but completely different (and weirder) in person. 

And as a firm believer in the 80/20 rule (Sturgeon's Law), I know that historically, I was able to determine within the first 10-20 minutes of that first date if this person was worth seeing again. Allusions to a) the restraining order against your ex husband who MAY BE STALKING YOU THIS VERY MINUTE, b) the mysterious pregnancy and paternity test results you were waiting for after that frat party gangbang you thought needed to be mentioned or c) the fact you've had 50 dates this year but no second dates is often a good sign that it's time to call it a night.

I do not miss dating whatsoever. Pain. In. The. Ass.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 1, 2008)

*raises hand* I just want to take this opportunity to say that i look the same in real life as I do online....bexy can easily attest to this (well on my webcam anyway lol)

but no..i dont think i'd stand them up, I'd feel absolutely horrible about it later. How bad i'd feel about it later isnt worth the half hour of discomfort I might have to spend time with the person.


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well Bexy...look at it this way....if they are so easy to not care about the feelings of others....or are more concerned about the way you look more than anything else that they can't even spend another hour or two in the simple, polite company of another human being, why would you care if they did walk away?



eh, thats true. its just the poor sucker sitting in the restaurant I would worry about 

But of course, if misrepresentation has played a part, and the person is completely different than in their picture, that is going to be different.
I still couldn't completely stand someone up, I would probably go through with the date and ask why they lied...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2008)

There's a difference between putting up the best pictures of yourself, and making yourself look completely different. I mean, if you get to the date and someone looks somewhat different than their pictures, that's not really a lie, and I don't think it justifies leaving. Maybe their teeth looked a little whiter in the pictures, or you thought they were a little more blonde..that's not really a big deal. But, if I showed up for a date expecting a guy who is muscular and 6'5" and I'm greeted by someone who's 5'6" and 140 pounds..I'm not going to be happy, because well, that's a totally different thing. If someone is being purposely deceitful (i.e. using pictures from when they were younger, using photoshop or other programs to edit their pictures, taking pictures that make them look like they weigh half of what they really do, etc.) I think that justifies leaving the date. But, little differences really shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I would never, ever meet a person without seeing pictures first. In this day and age, there is no excuse for not having some pictures of yourself for emailing to people.



What she said. And yes, I have walked out on a blind date. Sue me.


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> What she said. And yes, I have walked out on a blind date. Sue me.



walked out or stood up??

if I was having a crappy date or the guy was a perv, of course I would leave!!
its the whole walk in, look at them, and leave without even saying hello, leaving them sitting there that makes me sad.

but if a guy is a total a-hole, then I would make my excuses and go, knowing I had given it a chance.

thats why you get a friend to text or call you with an "emergency situation" lol.

but if I thought someone had walked into the bar or whatever, seen me, thought EWWW and left, that would break my heart...er go I would never do it to someone else.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2008)

If a man had really...really...really lied about what he looked like, I might sit down, tell him I think it was not a nice thing to do...then I would say " guess what I lied about "....this assuming that we had talked a bit before meeting.

Make it a fun game!

But, nah, I would not walk if it seemed like the man was just not _quite_ as sparkly as a pic he had shown. If it is extreme...then I might pause...and, I might even walk. How uncomfortable it would be to sit down and act as if nothing was a lil...off. If I did walk, I would probably get in touch to tell the guy why I did not show. I would not want him to think it was not because of him.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 1, 2008)

To just walk away like the OP suggests, just sounds too heartless and shallow.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2008)

mossystate said:


> If I did walk, I would probably get in touch to tell the guy why I did not show. I would not want him to think it was not because of him.



I would do the same thing!


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 1, 2008)

mossystate said:


> If a man had really...really...really lied about what he looked like, I might sit down, tell him I think it was not a nice thing to do...then I would say " guess what I lied about "....this assuming that we had talked a bit before meeting.
> 
> Make it a fun game!
> 
> But, nah, I would not walk if it seemed like the man was just not _quite_ as sparkly as a pic he had shown. If it is extreme...then I might pause...and, I might even walk. How uncomfortable it would be to sit down and act as if nothing was a lil...off. If I did walk, I would probably get in touch to tell the guy why I did not show. I would not want him to think it was not because of him.


here is a way to be a real asshole. if he or she lied to you about appearance (like using the pic of someone else) lie and say one of these 2 things.

1: lie and say you have AIDS. deliverery of how its said could make it funnier.

2: this one a woman should use but basically tell the dude that your really a man. you can spin it to be pre-op or post op surgery if you want to add that to it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 1, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> here is a way to be a real asshole. if he or she lied to you about appearance (like using the pic of someone else) lie and say one of these 2 things.
> 
> 1: lie and say you have AIDS. deliverery of how its said could make it funnier.
> 
> 2: this one a woman should use but basically tell the dude that your really a man. you can spin it to be pre-op or post op surgery if you want to add that to it.



Don't mean to be bitchy but...

What is funny about having AIDS and why would anyone lie about having it? I guess I'm missing the boat on that one...


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> here is a way to be a real asshole. if he or she lied to you about appearance (like using the pic of someone else) lie and say one of these 2 things.
> 
> 1: lie and say you have AIDS. deliverery of how its said could make it funnier.
> 
> 2: this one a woman should use but basically tell the dude that your really a man. you can spin it to be pre-op or post op surgery if you want to add that to it.



yes, because lying about having AIDS is the height of comedic genius


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 1, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Don't mean to be bitchy but...
> 
> What is funny about having AIDS and why would anyone lie about having it? I guess I'm missing the boat on that one...



hey if the person lied about there appearance then a lil revenge is in order. its one thing if the picture of you online is a little out of date but its another thing when that picture isnt you at all.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 1, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> hey if the person lied about there appearance then a lil revenge is in order.



That's not revenge though, at least in my eyes. And somehow you think lying about one's appearance is the same as lying about a deadly disease? Does.Not.Compute. 

People with AIDS aren't lepers and surely they deserve more respect than that.


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> hey if the person lied about there appearance then a lil revenge is in order. its one thing if the picture of you online is a little out of date but its another thing when that picture isnt you at all.



surely the for the "revenge" a simple, "I'm not going out with you as you lied to me" would suffice...


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 1, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> That's not revenge though, at least in my eyes. And somehow you think lying about one's appearance is the same as lying about a deadly disease? Does.Not.Compute.
> 
> People with AIDS aren't lepers and surely they deserve more respect than that.


thats not exactly what im trying to do. the tactic is called ending the date. the point of saying you have AIDS is for the dater that did the wrong thing first is to get them to stop the date and trust me that would do it because the first thing thats gonna go through the persons head is " AWW SHIT!" and the date should come to a screeching halt.

BUT since some of you seem to be getting a lil pissed ill come up with another one.

so basically scratch the AIDS one.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 1, 2008)

ITT: AIDS isn't funny.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2008)

Dawg......joking about AIDS is always a knee-slapper....yup....teehee.


I guess I prefer my ' revenge ' to be a little less about mocking people who actually have a disease...and more about being imaginative. 


But, that's just me. Your mileage obviously varies....big time.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 1, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> thats not exactly what im trying to do. the tactic is called ending the date. the point of saying you have AIDS is for the dater that did the wrong thing first is to get them to stop the date and trust me that would do it because the first thing thats gonna go through the persons head is " AWW SHIT!" and the date should come to a screeching halt.
> 
> BUT since some of you seem to be getting a lil pissed ill come up with another one.
> 
> so basically scratch the AIDS one.



Yeah, scratch it. There are plenty other tactics that could get the point across. Simple really.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2008)

I have ended a date abruptly because the guy pulled out his penis in my car.

I have also walked out on a date because he was gross. He was dirty - he smelled bad and his teeth were brown and he kept complaining about girls not liking him. I excused myself and left.

I have no regrets about that.




bexylicious said:


> walked out or stood up??
> 
> if I was having a crappy date or the guy was a perv, of course I would leave!!
> its the whole walk in, look at them, and leave without even saying hello, leaving them sitting there that makes me sad.
> ...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have ended a date abruptly because the guy pulled out his penis in my car.
> 
> I have also walked out on a date because he was gross. He was dirty - he smelled bad and his teeth were brown and he kept complaining about girls not liking him. I excused myself and left.
> 
> I have no regrets about that.



Gotta say, I would've done the same.


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh...and I wonder, who here looks good in every single photo taken? I know I sure don't......and yeah, I post my "best pics" on this forum.
> People have met me in reality from these forums....they were all able to recognize me...but do you think I am going to post a pic of myself from first thing in the morning and I haven't brushed my hair? People don't always look fabulous all the time- it's just part of being a human being to me.



We're talking about meeting someone face to face. People usually take extra care with their clothing and hair before meeting someone that has the potential to turn into something bigger.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> thats not exactly what im trying to do. the tactic is called ending the date. the point of saying you have AIDS is for the dater that did the wrong thing first is to get them to stop the date and trust me that would do it because the first thing thats gonna go through the persons head is " AWW SHIT!" and the date should come to a screeching halt.
> 
> BUT since some of you seem to be getting a lil pissed ill come up with another one.
> 
> so basically scratch the AIDS one.



There are many people out in the world today that are living with AIDS and dating just fine. Dating someone with AIDS does not mean you're going to get it by spending time with them or touching them and in some cases, as long as you are VERY careful and very well protected, can even have sex with them.

Just thought I would throw that out there


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 2, 2008)

STANDARD DISCLAIMER FORM:

I cannot continue (check all that apply)

[ ] this date
[ ] this conversation
[ ] this chat
[ ] speaking/chatting/texting you in any way/shape/form

BECAUSE

[ ] I have leprosy (we've already eschewed the HIV issue, so I figure I'd pick something less politically incorrect, plus the jokes are timeless)

[ ] I was once married to someone JUST like you, but I had to kill them, fake my own death, and take up living on the road, getting into adventures, ala David Banner, Kane, etc..

[ ] My son/daughter just called and told me that their grandma/babysitter/babydaddy/babymommy dropped acid and is telling everyone that they are Jesus Christ and once they jump off the roof and die they'll just resurrect in three days.

[ ] I cut the heel of my foot and my shoe is filling up with blood.
[ ] I forgot I left the iron on
[ ] I forgot I left the door unlocked
[ ] I realized you were on a wanted poster when I was in the Post Office last week.

OTHER REASONS:

[ ] Your language is offensive
[ ] Your body odor/hygiene is disgusting
[ ] You questioned about carnal knowledge without asking for permission
[ ] You exposed yourself/frotted yourself in a manner I find offensive and criminal
[ ] You couldn't stop staring at the waitress with the huge boobs
[ ] You didn't realize I have big ones, too, so you should be focusing on ME
[ ] You look nothing like the picture(s) you sent
[ ] You look exactly like the pictures you sent, but +/- 100-200 lbs.
[ ] I am gay and I was convinced by your picture and your name that you were of the same sex, and now I find out you are not
[ ] I've talked to ____ of my Dimensions brothers/sisters and you've apparently dated ____ of them, too.
[ ] I just don't find you attractive. It's not an attack, not a character flaw on either part, it's just the way it is.

Sincerely,


_____________________________

*NOTE: Because I left this behind when you went to the bathroom/outside to take the cell call/the car of your buddy who brought you your wallet, it's not an indication of rudeness. I just figure it's in both of our interests not to see each other again, namely because a) It's a first date and I don't owe you anything and b) being around you for any additional time will be hazardous, potentially to both of us and the patrons of this establishment. Consider yourself fortunate and move along.*


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL good one!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 2, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have ended a date abruptly because the guy pulled out his penis in my car.
> 
> I have also walked out on a date because he was gross. He was dirty - he smelled bad and his teeth were brown and he kept complaining about girls not liking him. I excused myself and left.
> 
> I have no regrets about that.



OMG. What losers. I am so sorry you had to experience that. The nerve of some people.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 2, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> STANDARD DISCLAIMER FORM:
> 
> 
> OTHER REASONS:
> ...


 

Would it be rude to check off each and every one of these comments? I have had an occasion where I could have. *giggles*


----------



## Dibaby35 (Oct 2, 2008)

I think people lie about their pictures because they have some weird idea in their heads that the person they are on the date with will be so overwelmed with their stunning personality that it won't really matter what they look like. This doesn't work so well for woman though because men are such visual creatures at heart. I think men get away with it more. Anyways just my 2 cents.

I think it's silly to lie and your just wasting your own time.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 2, 2008)

Rowan said:


> There are many people out in the world today that are living with AIDS and dating just fine. Dating someone with AIDS does not mean you're going to get it by spending time with them or touching them and in some cases, as long as you are VERY careful and very well protected, can even have sex with them.
> 
> Just thought I would throw that out there


yeah im gonna leave that alone.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 2, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> yeah im gonna leave that alone.


 
Ever hear of Magic Johnson? Dude's healthy as a horse, married, I imagine being a former pro athlete he has a pretty high sex drive, and his wife Cookie has managed to stay HIV negative for 17 years of marriage. 

He's only the most famous example, there's thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, ordinary people who are in the same situation and are living healthy happy lives with partners who don't have the virus. 

But you go ahead and leave that alone and believe the magic buttsex fairy is sentencing people to death or something.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Ever hear of Magic Johnson? Dude's healthy as a horse, married, I imagine being a former pro athlete he has a pretty high sex drive, and his wife Cookie has managed to stay HIV negative for 17 years of marriage.
> 
> He's only the most famous example, there's thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, ordinary people who are in the same situation and are living healthy happy lives with partners who don't have the virus.
> 
> But you go ahead and leave that alone and believe the magic buttsex fairy is sentencing people to death or something.



*dies laughing at the butt sex fairy*


----------



## goodthings (Oct 2, 2008)

So, how would you handle it if you were the one that was ditched?


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 2, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Ever hear of Magic Johnson? Dude's healthy as a horse, married, I imagine being a former pro athlete he has a pretty high sex drive, and his wife Cookie has managed to stay HIV negative for 17 years of marriage.
> 
> He's only the most famous example, there's thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, ordinary people who are in the same situation and are living healthy happy lives with partners who don't have the virus.
> 
> But you go ahead and leave that alone and believe the magic buttsex fairy is sentencing people to death or something.


magic is rich as hell. i bet he is healthy with the best HIV meds money can buy. shit he damn near cured lol. im not going to judge any body if they want stay in a relationship where their partner has AIDS or HIV im just not going to be in one my self. i already went through this discussion at fullfiggas because one of the mods there has AIDS.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 2, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> . i already went through this discussion at fullfiggas because one of the mods there has AIDS.


 
No offense, but to say something like that in an open forums is just tacky. Common sense will say that this probably isnt something that person wants you to announce...and this definately isnt the place for it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 2, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> ITT: AIDS isn't funny.



Anything is funny if the joke is good. And anyway, you tighties are getting up in arms over _nonexistent_ AIDS. Saying you have it is a totally effective (and tasteless) way to guarantee a blind date will never see you again, which is I think what gangstadawg was aiming for. But no, this wasn't quite LOL enough to justify the inadvisability.


----------



## olwen (Oct 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Anything is funny if the joke is good. And anyway, you tighties are getting up in arms over _nonexistent_ AIDS. Saying you have it is a totally effective (and tasteless) way to guarantee a blind date will never see you again, which is I think what gangstadawg was aiming for. But no, this wasn't quite LOL enough to justify the inadvisability.



It won't work tho, if getting an std is the date's fetish. Now *that* would be funny in an ironic kinda way. 

(It's a real fetish. I'm not making it up. I swear.)


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 3, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> magic is rich as hell. i bet he is healthy with the best HIV meds money can buy. shit he damn near cured lol. im not going to judge any body if they want stay in a relationship where their partner has AIDS or HIV im just not going to be in one my self. i already went through this discussion at fullfiggas because one of the mods there has AIDS.


 
It's cool, I just wanted an excuse to use the phrase 'magic buttsex fairy'


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> No offense, but to say something like that in an open forums is just tacky. Common sense will say that this probably isnt something that person wants you to announce...and this definately isnt the place for it.



2 things. umm i never specified who. and the person is pretty open about it because she doesnt want others to make the mistakes she made and she educates people on safe sex and AIDS prevention. she is one of my favorite admins there. your not a member there so you dont know.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> It won't work tho, if getting an std is the date's fetish. Now *that* would be funny in an ironic kinda way.
> 
> (It's a real fetish. I'm not making it up. I swear.)


WHAAATTT! O hell NO! there is a fetish for that too?


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Anything is funny if the joke is good. And anyway, you tighties are getting up in arms over _nonexistent_ AIDS. Saying you have it is a totally effective (and tasteless) way to guarantee a blind date will never see you again, which is I think what gangstadawg was aiming for. But no, this wasn't quite LOL enough to justify the inadvisability.


yeah that pretty much what i was aiming at.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 3, 2008)

tighties.....lol...:doh:


----------



## Victim (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes. There are people that WANT to get AIDS and other STDs. 

OMFG...


----------



## adriantcu (Oct 3, 2008)

I just wanted to say this thread is really interesting. I am totally guilty of squirming my way through dates (blind or not) and the whole time thinking "when the heck can I run". The realization i've come to is that perhaps the other person is thinking the same thing. I have found that honesty (polite not brutal) is the best policy in these situations and we would hope to be given the same in return. 

While I agree there are some situations where honesty and politeness are blown out of the water by some horrid act of trait, but all in all I find that sometimes people just don't click.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 3, 2008)

This whole thread just reminds me of the scene in the movie _Better off Dead_, where John Cusack's character is asked by his father to take the boss's daughter out on a blind date. The girl answers the door in an orthodontic headset, takes out a calculater, and adds up what the potential date would cost (including dessert, cos she gives him the benefit of doubt). She then proceeds to tell him that if he pays her half that amount they can just SAY they went on the date and call it a night. *giggles*


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 3, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> 2 things. umm i never specified who. and the person is pretty open about it because she doesnt want others to make the mistakes she made and she educates people on safe sex and AIDS prevention. she is one of my favorite admins there. your not a member there so you dont know.


 
It does not matter if I am not a member of that site. Plain and simple, it is tacky to even mention it in a thread where OTHERS who ARE members can see it.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 3, 2008)

Victim said:


> Yes. There are people that WANT to get AIDS and other STDs.
> 
> OMFG...


im usually open minded to what people do and i try not to judge but i just cant be open minded to that kind of shit. thats just all kinds of crazy.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 4, 2008)

I've never been on an actual blind date but I would never stand someone up that way.

If I found out the gal wasn't my type, I'd still be sociable and polite and as gentlemanly as possible. Then, I'd let her know somehow that I just wasn't feeling attracted to her...it would all depend on the circumstances.

When I internet date, I like to at least see a picture, swap emails, talk on the phone a couple times and then meet in person.


Dennis


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been on plenty of blind dates. To run from one because you think your date isn't "attractive" is horrible manners. Full stop, non-negotiable. As far as I am concerned, manners are of paramount importance navigating a situation like that anyhow.


----------



## ZincDink (Oct 7, 2008)

I had several blind dates back in the days before the Internet and digital cameras. Sight unseen.

Most went just fine. In the cases where mutual attraction was not evident, we both completed the date out of courtesy.

One memorable date: She wasn't my type physically and was a bit of a tomboy (tennis shoes and T-Shirt. WTF??). She must have been wearing half a bottle of perfume, which gave me a splitting headache. Nevertheless I made polite conversation. I probably would have tested our sexual compatibility if not for the perfume.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2008)

ZincDink said:


> *snip*
> One memorable date: She wasn't my type physically and was a bit of a tomboy (tennis shoes and T-Shirt. WTF??). She must have been wearing half a bottle of perfume, which gave me a splitting headache. Nevertheless I made polite conversation. I probably would have tested our sexual compatibility if not for the perfume.


 
OMG, you tried to date my sister?


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 8, 2008)

I would stick around...I am only in it for the free meal anyway.


----------



## orin (Oct 8, 2008)

I did one time had an encounter like that

I basically made some stuff up .. like something had came up ....

*sigh* .. ... i am glad i cant remember her face too well


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 8, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> I would stick around...I am only in it for the free meal anyway.



On the flipside of this .. 

If you're on a blind date and you see the person and you're totally attracted but come the end of the meal they make YOU pay for all of it .. do you walk out?


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> On the flipside of this ..
> 
> If you're on a blind date and you see the person and you're totally attracted but come the end of the meal they make YOU pay for all of it .. do you walk out?



Yes, right after I tell the manager there was a hair in my food and get the meal free.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 11, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Anything is funny if the joke is good. And anyway, you tighties are getting up in arms over _nonexistent_ AIDS. Saying you have it is a totally effective (and tasteless) way to guarantee a blind date will never see you again, which is I think what gangstadawg was aiming for. But no, this wasn't quite LOL enough to justify the inadvisability.




Would you laugh at a few "good" fat jokes? How about if they were told at the expense of someone you cared about, right in front of that person? Would his/her feelings make a difference as to whether or not you thought it was funny? 

Statistically speaking, there is a very strong likelihood that there are HIV+ people who are members of this board. And unfortunately, there's still a lot of appalling ignorance about this disease. Many feel alienated and unable to disclose their status to others, even friends, because they fear the prejudiced displays of hateful ignorance that inevitably follows. Gangstadawg's joke is a play on that very fear. How "funny" it would be, imagining the look of horror flashing across the face of his hapless date, eh? 

There is nothing at all humorous about Gangstadawg's joke. Not to me. If that makes me a "tightie", that's a label I'll proudly wear. 

Because I'd rather that than the label "racist" or "homophobe" or just plain "ignorant". Those are the types of labels that I whip out when people laugh at jokes made at other people's expense.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll never forget this blind date, it was horrible. First, when I answered my door he was wearing a ten gallon hat, all black clothes, and had on a belt buckle that was bigger than a stop sign (looking back I wish I would have read that stop sign). I don't have any issues with country boys...but this guy stepped right out of a scene from the movie Urban Cowboy. 

We got into his car and conversation started. He told he about music he liked...asked what I liked...etc. As the conversation continued, somehow we started talking about WWF wrestling. I laughed and said that I thought it was fake. Out of NOWHERE the guy HEADBUTTS ME, right square in the forehead and says "What's fake about that?" I think he meant to do it lightly, but I tell you I was literally seeing little birdies and stars. When he realized that I was almost unconscious...he pulled over and begged forgiveness. Which I gave, cos I dont think he REALLY meant to headbutt me that hard. 

After I gained my composure, we went to dinner at a buffet style restaurant. Awkward as it was, we continued to talk. He told me about his real passion...the rodeo. Oh yes, you can see where this is going can't you??? Our Steak entrees arrived at our table, he tried to "loosen the cap" on the catsup by doing a Lasso movement over our heads with the bottle...all-the-while saying "yehawwwwwww" The cap was NOT on tight AND he ended up spraying everyone withing a 15 ft radius of us with catsup. I was mortified. Soon the people were coming to our table asking him WTF was his problem. An older man (maybe 70ish) said, "look what you've done to my wifes blouse. You are going to pay for our dry cleaning you SOB."--to which he replied, "Sit down grandpa." 


I was so embarassed! I kept telling everyone how sorry I was...and that I would do what I could to pay them for their clothes (because my date was just brushing them off like they didnt exist). I even pulled out my checkbook and paid the little old lady enough to buy her a new blouse. By this time I was so embarrassed that I was crying. He disrespected everyone in that restaurant. After paying everyone (or giving them my address for the dry cleaning bills), I got up from the table and started for the door. He yelled after me, "We havent even finished our dinner, where are you going?" I kept going--when I got to the front of the restaurant, I asked the manager if I could use the phone to call for a ride, and they let me. Its the only date I have EVER walked out on.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

Now THAT is one classy guy and a hell of an evening!  Good story tho.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Now THAT is one classy evening, Lovelyone. Good story tho.


 
Its not a story...it is TRUE...this really happened to me and I have proof. There is STILL catsup in the cracks on the wall between the bricks at the restaurant. (and oddly ehough I still eat there)


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, I wasn't doubting it's true, just enjoying the telling of it.


----------



## FAinPA (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness Lovelyone, on behalf of the entire male population, I apologize for that complete nightmare of a blind date. Holy Toledo, I was visualizing your experience as I read it, and I still can't come to terms with how that guy acted. With any luck, hopefully a round-and-ready riding bull has gotten the best of his backside at the rodeo!

Thanks for sharing that incredible story, definitely the greatest worst blind date story I've ever heard and a contender for greatest story regardless of genre.

Despite all you went through, I hope you can look back and have a good laugh.

And please forgive me if you didn't intend to be funny, but that is some solid dark humor.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

FAinPA said:


> Oh my goodness Lovelyone, on behalf of the entire male population, I apologize for that complete nightmare of a blind date. Holy Toledo, I was visualizing your experience as I read it, and I still can't come to terms with how that guy acted. With any luck, hopefully a round-and-ready riding bull has gotten the best of his backside at the rodeo!
> 
> Thanks for sharing that incredible story, definitely the greatest worst blind date story I've ever heard and a contender for greatest story regardless of genre.
> 
> ...


 
At the time it was NOT funny...but as I typed it I could not help but to laugh at how as a young woman I was totally willing to sit through being headbutted. It WAS intended as a funny telling of a horrible date.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I'll never forget this blind date, it was horrible. First, when I answered my door he was wearing a ten gallon hat, all black clothes, and had on a belt buckle that was bigger than a stop sign (looking back I wish I would have read that stop sign). I don't have any issues with country boys...but this guy stepped right out of a scene from the movie Urban Cowboy.
> 
> We got into his car and conversation started. He told he about music he liked...asked what I liked...etc. As the conversation continued, somehow we started talking about WWF wrestling. I laughed and said that I thought it was fake. Out of NOWHERE the guy HEADBUTTS ME, right square in the forehead and says "What's fake about that?" I think he meant to do it lightly, but I tell you I was literally seeing little birdies and stars. When he realized that I was almost unconscious...he pulled over and begged forgiveness. Which I gave, cos I dont think he REALLY meant to headbutt me that hard.
> 
> ...



Brutal!!! It sounds like a story right off of a talk show


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 12, 2008)

goodthings said:


> So with so much internet dating happening, I have a question about what would you do if you showed up at the meeting place and found the person completly unattractive. Would you go ahead with the date? Would you walk/drive away? Would you pretend that you did not see them? Would you tell them that you are not interested?


Well, this made me laugh because I went on a blind date once. The person had met me and I couldn't remember him then he phoned me at my workplace and asked me on a date. I agreed to the date and arranged to meet him in a local pub that evening. I then called my cousin and asked him and his wife to go to the pub and watch me and if I went to the toilet his wife was to follow me so that I could give her the green light for them to leave me or for them both to accidentally bump into me and chaparone the rest of the evening giving me an 'out'. 

I'm so glad I did this which was surprising I thought of it having never gone on a blind date before. anyway upon first sight I thought he was extremely unattractive. I know I will sound shallow here but the guy had a nose that was squashed over his face like a boxer (apologies to any boxers on dims), his nose had obviouslybeen broken and reset badly. Also the colouring of his skin was awful, by that I mean he had lots of red broken veins that old alcoholics often get. He had poor dress sense and bad hair. All this said I decided to give it a chance and see if there was a spark between us as I wouldn't rule it out due to the fact that a sense of humour can turn me on more that looks (honestly).

Any way, it turned out this guy was as dull as dish water, he was a dairy farmer (again apologies to any farmers on dims) and he talked about cows all night, seriously cows! I told my cousins wife they had better stay with me and not go anywhere as I wanted Not to be left alone with this guy for one second and they did so. They had to endure the boring conversation until the pub closed because despite all of my yawning and looking at my watch, he said he was really enjoying himself and was staying until closing time. O'h and I forgot to add this guy, every time he laughed would lift the lappel of his jacket and cover his mouth whilst he laughed. At first I thought he was trying to hide bad teeth so I spent the rest of the date trying to get a good look at his mouth. Actually his teeth were his one redeeming feature and a thing that I find attractive when first meeting people. Unfortunately though it was not enough. Then he insisted in sharing a taxi home and dropping me off first. He had already asked for my phone number to which I had lied and said I didn't have a phone so I should take his number and call him. As we drove into my street all I could think about was that he would try to kiss me goodnight so as the taxi got close to my building I practically had one leg out of the door before the taxi had even pulled to a halt, not very clever of me trying to jump out of a moving car just to avoid the embaracement of saying "you're too ugly so I don't want to kiss you". Any way the next day at work my colleagues asked me how my date went and all I could think of to say was....do you know a cow has 4 stomachs!. I'm sorry I'm a horrible horrible person, I was young.


----------



## B68 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I'll never forget this blind date, it was horrible. First, when I answered my door he was wearing a ten gallon hat, all black clothes, and had on a belt buckle that was bigger than a stop sign (looking back I wish I would have read that stop sign). I don't have any issues with country boys...but this guy stepped right out of a scene from the movie Urban Cowboy.
> 
> We got into his car and conversation started. He told he about music he liked...asked what I liked...etc. As the conversation continued, somehow we started talking about WWF wrestling. I laughed and said that I thought it was fake. Out of NOWHERE the guy HEADBUTTS ME, right square in the forehead and says "What's fake about that?" I think he meant to do it lightly, but I tell you I was literally seeing little birdies and stars. When he realized that I was almost unconscious...he pulled over and begged forgiveness. Which I gave, cos I dont think he REALLY meant to headbutt me that hard.
> 
> ...



That could be a scene from a Tarentino movie. 'Walking out on Bill' or 'Pay bill'...

Anyway, respect for the way you took care of the situation.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow. o_o


Sounds like some people here have been on the blind dates from hell.

At least you guys have amusing stories to relate as a result. ^^;

I've never been on a blind date at all, and now I don't think I ever want to. x_x


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

I have met many people online, and have ALWAYS had an updated pic available. Back in the AOL days, my bio always started out with "I am a BBW.." I never tried to be anything I wasn't. I had chatted off and on with a man from California for years....we shared our thoughts, friendship, we probably talked for over a year online, and one day he told me he was flying into an airport local to me on business, why not meet for coffee? Sure! 

I could tell when we met I was not what he was looking for, that's fine...he wasn't anything like the pic he shared with me - looking back now, the pic he sent me was probably 10 years old...his hair had receded, he had put on weight and his wedding ring was clearly missing where the white mark remained....even though there was no expectation on my end besides friendship, after we parted, I never heard from him again.

People are strange....


----------



## SweetNYLady (Oct 14, 2008)

I went on a blind date once with a man from NYC. It turned into a 2 year relationship  Needless to say, the first date went well.

I think in the times which we live now, the internet brings us closer together and the technology is there (cams, programs what allow us to see eachother, etc) .. so a date doesn't necessarily have to be blind.

As for walking away from a blind date... I don't think that's nice to do. This person put themselves out there, to meet you. To walk away without a word or even worse, giving a rude remark-- is mean to do. Its polite to carry on with and finish the date and to be straight with them. It hurts less in the end and doesn't leave one person wondering things like "thought it went well.. why didn't he/she contact me again?" 

Anyway, just my two cents


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 19, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well I have never been on a blind date, but I cannot imagine anything more heartbreaking than being stood up, or the feeling that the person came, saw you and left.
> 
> So I would definitely go through with the date. It might develop into a great friendship or I may begin to find them attractive due to other factors than their physical appearance.
> 
> I would never be so shallow as to write someone off on looks alone.



You took the words right out of my fingers.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2008)

considering i was supposed to have a "date" last night...and the guy never showed..id rather have someone show and tell me it wont work than sit there feeling like a loser


----------



## Poncedeleon (Oct 19, 2008)

I've always stuck out blind dates even if I was disappointed by her appearance because sometimes I end up having a fun time anyway. Beware pictures taken at myspace angles


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 19, 2008)

Poncedeleon said:


> I've always stuck out blind dates even if I was disappointed by her appearance because sometimes I end up having a fun time anyway. Beware pictures taken at myspace angles


and beware of myspace (or any site simular to it) liars. a few women off of myspace, mocospace and crush spot that i dated were blantant liers on alot of shit mainly there appearance bing the big one.


----------



## tink977 (Oct 20, 2008)

goodthings said:


> So with so much internet dating happening, I have a question about what would you do if you showed up at the meeting place and found the person completly unattractive. Would you go ahead with the date? Would you walk/drive away? Would you pretend that you did not see them? Would you tell them that you are not interested?



OMG! Is this why I am stood up all the time??? Do they show up, see me and run for the hills? That is sooooo disturbing!!!


----------



## Davastav (Oct 20, 2008)

SweetNYLady said:


> I think in the times which we live now, the internet brings us closer together and the technology is there (cams, programs what allow us to see eachother, etc) .. so a date doesn't necessarily have to be blind.
> 
> As for walking away from a blind date... I don't think that's nice to do. This person put themselves out there, to meet you. To walk away without a word or even worse, giving a rude remark-- is mean to do. Its polite to carry on with and finish the date and to be straight with them. It hurts less in the end and doesn't leave one person wondering things like "thought it went well.. why didn't he/she contact me again?"



I just its plain rude and makes no sense unless you are the type of person that is insensitive and cruel...But since we do live in this world where going on a blind date isnt really blind anymore and after you have a few phone conversations so you can gauge if there are any common threads to grasp on a potential first date - I would think that something like this should happen more infrequently..


----------



## Davastav (Oct 20, 2008)

SweetNYLady said:


> I think in the times which we live now, the internet brings us closer together and the technology is there (cams, programs what allow us to see eachother, etc) .. so a date doesn't necessarily have to be blind.
> 
> )



I would think that if someone does'nt use the technology available that we have at our disposal, eg. the internet so all parties involved can see photos (hopefully recent photos) and engage in a few phone conversations so you can gauge whether or not there are any common threads or subjects to talk about on this blind date. then you are truly going on a blind date with some risk involved...But just not having the courtesy to finish the date once you're there in person is just plain rude and insensitive..But unfortunately there are plenty of people out there who fit this description...


----------



## tink977 (Oct 20, 2008)

You know, in regards to technology today and it being virutally impossible to go on a date blindly anymore, I did in fact meet someone completely blind about two years ago. We met on a text messaging dating site thing and spoke for 9 months before agreeing to meet....he had never seen one pic of me and I none of him...we were going on description alone. He lied about himself...I was honest. After the date, he said that I had lied and was more beautiful than he had ever imagined...I, on the other hand, just said "you lied", but it made no difference because I was too smitten by the time I had met him to care at all what he looked like and he was handsome...just not what he had described. In the end, I was completely and madly in love and while he might not have fallen quite like I did, we are still the best of friends...I'm sure glad he didn't stand me up like most men have....I think he got super extra points just for that.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2008)

Davastav said:


> But just not having the courtesy to finish the date once you're there in person is just plain rude and insensitive.



I agree...unless one of the people have lied. A liar should not be rewarded.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 20, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> and beware of myspace (or any site simular to it) liars. a few women off of myspace, mocospace and crush spot that i dated were blantant liers on alot of shit mainly there appearance bing the big one.



You know, I just don't get this. 

Are you certain that they lied to you, rather than to themselves? Of course people are going to choose photos that highlight them in the most flattering way, even if it's not an entirely accurate representation of what they truly look like. But then, I'm not convinced that there is always (or even usually) dishonesty involved in doing this. If you can at least recognize that the person before you is the person who emailed you a photo, I don't think you should just assume that she lied. That's rather callous, IMO. Couldn't you just write it off as ... you met, and didn't find that there was any chemistry there? 

Of course, it's another story altogether if her photo is obviously out of date by 15 years, or if it's quite clearly not even her. But if she claims to be 120 pounds, and shows up as 320 .... I'm assuming that would be a *happy* surprise for you, Dawg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2008)

Is it just me that has a hard time feeling sorry/badly for someone that chooses a date based solely upon looks?


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is it just me that has a hard time feeling sorry/badly for someone that chooses a date based solely upon looks?



I am happy to say that I don't personally know any person who does this.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am happy to say that I don't personally know any person who does this.



I chose you for your looks :smitten::smitten:

You can be angry at me.....and punish me if you desire :batting:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2008)

I am going to have my stunt double fly to NC and do this woman...to shut her up.



:bow::happy::kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2008)

I shall know it's not you as soon as I lick her shoes.....  :doh:


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 21, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> You know, I just don't get this.
> 
> Are you certain that they lied to you, rather than to themselves? Of course people are going to choose photos that highlight them in the most flattering way, even if it's not an entirely accurate representation of what they truly look like. But then, I'm not convinced that there is always (or even usually) dishonesty involved in doing this. If you can at least recognize that the person before you is the person who emailed you a photo, I don't think you should just assume that she lied. That's rather callous, IMO. Couldn't you just write it off as ... you met, and didn't find that there was any chemistry there?
> 
> Of course, it's another story altogether if her photo is obviously out of date by 15 years, or if it's quite clearly not even her. But if she claims to be 120 pounds, and shows up as 320 .... I'm assuming that would be a *happy* surprise for you, Dawg


i could write it off as there was no chemistry. the last girl i dated before i got with my now current girlfriend lied about her height (i dont have a height requirment) im 5ft3in-5ft4 (not sure which) and she told me she was 5ft 8in and when i went to go see here she was more like 5ft3in. we were practically the same height. while i didnt get pissed about it i still didnt like the fact that she lied.


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive been set up on a few blind dates and turned up and really not fancied them or they just arent my personalty type, but i still went through with the date, i think if they are nice enough to turn up then i should be nice enough not to leave them standing waiting because i would hate it to happen to me


----------



## manoflight (Oct 21, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I would never, ever meet a person without seeing pictures first. In this day and age, there is no excuse for not having some pictures of yourself for emailing to people.


I agree completely with this sentence. I never had a blind date , at least i need to see a picture. I can say also a picture is still not enough.....some pictures.....with some words , a conversation....


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a date---just one---with someone I met off AOL. She showed up at my apartment at the time we'd agreed upon, 8 PM. I came around to the driver's side of the car to say hi. 

She put down her window and I saw a red-faced woman, who screamed "YOUR DIRECTIONS SUCKED MOOSE C--K!!!!"

Nevetheless, I got in the car and we drove to a club, in almost complete silence. After 20 minutes with her, I asked to be taken home.

I went upstairs and it was still early, so I signed onto AOL. A few minutes later, she sent me an IM apologizing for being such a drip, and could we get together again?

Today, if someone shouted at me upon meeting, I wouldn't go through with the date. But I was so much older then/I'm younger than that now.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 21, 2008)

JMNYC said:


> Nevetheless, I got in the car.




* gulp *

Good thing you did not make the nightly news!



Moose Cawk.....lol....oh my god.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2008)

Stop trying to get me all turned on again by talking about big..............:doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 21, 2008)

JMNYC said:


> She put down her window and I saw a red-faced woman, who screamed "YOUR DIRECTIONS SUCKED MOOSE C--K!!!!"



She probably meant that as a compliment!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> She probably meant that as a compliment!


 
At least it means she had cawk on her mind.......you could have turned that to your advantage, JMNYC


----------



## MissPiggySue (Oct 23, 2008)

goodthings said:


> So with so much internet dating happening, I have a question about what would you do if you showed up at the meeting place and found the person completly unattractive.



Just my two cents here from an older and perhaps somewhat wiser voice. I agree with everyone that basing attraction only on physical appearance is hardly a measure of your own maturity. However, that said, it is also important that you listen to your gut. In the exhuberance of youth, it's sometimes hard to listen to that still, small voice inside... especially if that youthful focus on "fairness", or the "hotness" of the object of your intentions, clouds your judgement. If you get a creepy feeling based on their demeanor or behavior or even just general vibe, then it is probably best to walk on by. 

The BDSM community always suggests that you first meet in a very public place, followed up by a phone call at a specific time from a friend (who has your location) to make sure you haven't been kidnapped and driven to "the second location" to be murdered.

And while perhaps women are more in danger than men simply because they typically have less muscle mass, it is also true that a weapon can be a great leveler of strength, so men may want to be a little wary themselves. Remember Glen Close in "Fatal Attraction." You wouldn't want anyone following you home who would be boiling your bunnies later. 

Oh, and lest I forget, it is also true that size levels the playing field. We supersize women can crush men like little bugs, if we know what we're doing. :eat2:

That said, enjoy!


----------



## B68 (Oct 23, 2008)

MissPiggySue said:


> Just my two cents here from an older and perhaps somewhat wiser voice. I agree with everyone that basing attraction only on physical appearance is hardly a measure of your own maturity. However, that said, it is also important that you listen to your gut. In the exhuberance of youth, it's sometimes hard to listen to that still, small voice inside... especially if that youthful focus on "fairness", or the "hotness" of the object of your intentions, clouds your judgement. If you get a creepy feeling based on their demeanor or behavior or even just general vibe, then it is probably best to walk on by.
> 
> The BDSM community always suggests that you first meet in a very public place, followed up by a phone call at a specific time from a friend (who has your location) to make sure you haven't been kidnapped and driven to "the second location" to be murdered.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... SSBBW crushing men in pubs or restaurants, shooting their guns in the air... Damnit, in the Netherlands all that fun stuff is illegal...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 23, 2008)

How big is your...............gun, B68?


----------



## MissPiggySue (Oct 24, 2008)

B68 said:


> Hmmm... SSBBW crushing men in pubs or restaurants, shooting their guns in the air... Damnit, in the Netherlands all that fun stuff is illegal...



Luckily, B68, I am a Texan. We are allowed, even encouraged, to carry and know how to use a firearm for food, protection against snakes, coyotes and other critters, and of course, self-defense. Governor Sarah Palin has nothing on me, no matter how many moose she can shoot, dress and carry out of the wilderness... and I've got about 375 pounds on her!


----------



## B68 (Oct 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How big is your...............gun, B68?



Ooo, when i start talking about my gun, there's no end. It's such a precious hobby


----------



## B68 (Oct 24, 2008)

MissPiggySue said:


> Luckily, B68, I am a Texan. We are allowed, even encouraged, to carry and know how to use a firearm for food, protection against snakes, coyotes and other critters, and of course, self-defense. Governor Sarah Palin has nothing on me, no matter how many moose she can shoot, dress and carry out of the wilderness... and I've got about 375 pounds on her!



I would vote for you


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At least it means she had cawk on her mind.......you could have turned that to your advantage, JMNYC



ewwwwwwwww lol


----------



## FerrariGirl (Oct 25, 2008)

I would be pleasant but cut it short.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 25, 2008)

goodthings said:


> So with so much internet dating happening, I have a question about what would you do if you showed up at the meeting place and found the person completly unattractive. Would you go ahead with the date? Would you walk/drive away? Would you pretend that you did not see them? Would you tell them that you are not interested?



This has happened to me quite a few times. Well not "happened" to me, but rather I didn't feel that their personality was compatible with mine A.K.A. just didn't work out with me. That, and there just wasn't any connection. At those times, i'd just sit through it, let them know that i just want to be friends, still be a man and pick up the bill for them, and I'd go home with no loss because i'd made a new friend. 

As for now, I just decided to stop pushing it with dating and trying to look and rather wait it out and have love come to me.


----------



## bigmac (Oct 25, 2008)

Ill share my bizarre blind date experience. In the spring of 2007 I got a response to an add I had placed on a BBW personals site. She didnt have a picture but she was local so we met for lunch. We chatted for a while and the topic drifted to our dating experiences. She then proceeded to relate the story of her last date. Apparently she had know a guy through work. She had talked to him on the phone many times and they worked on projects together  but they had never actually met. When she started her own company she called him for advise on numerous occasions. He asked her out and they arranged to meet for dinner (he drove about 80 miles). When they met she discovered that  to use her words  he was enormously fat. Somehow she thought that he should have disclosed that fact in advance. She left him in the restaurant parking lot.

After telling me this story she then praddled on  a great length  about what a nice and caring person she was. I thought up a reason to be someplace, paid the check, and excused myself and deleted her number from my cell phone. Anyone who cant bring themselves to have dinner with someone who had gone out of his way to help her is not worth a follow-up call. 

And really she was not in any position to be making judgments about other peoples physical attractiveness (she claimed to be a nonsmoker but those yellow teeth and facial wrinkles indicated otherwise).


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2008)

bigmac said:


> Ill share my bizarre blind date experience. In the spring of 2007 I got a response to an add I had placed on a BBW personals site. She didnt have a picture but she was local so we met for lunch. We chatted for a while and the topic drifted to our dating experiences. She then proceeded to relate the story of her last date. Apparently she had know a guy through work. She had talked to him on the phone many times and they worked on projects together  but they had never actually met. When she started her own company she called him for advise on numerous occasions. He asked her out and they arranged to meet for dinner (he drove about 80 miles). When they met she discovered that  to use her words  he was enormously fat. Somehow she thought that he should have disclosed that fact in advance. She left him in the restaurant parking lot.
> 
> After telling me this story she then praddled on  a great length  about what a nice and caring person she was. I thought up a reason to be someplace, paid the check, and excused myself and deleted her number from my cell phone. Anyone who cant bring themselves to have dinner with someone who had gone out of his way to help her is not worth a follow-up call.
> 
> And really she was not in any position to be making judgments about other peoples physical attractiveness (she claimed to be a nonsmoker but those yellow teeth and facial wrinkles indicated otherwise).



all i can say is what a bitch....booooo on her


----------



## mossystate (Oct 25, 2008)

bigmac said:


> > *She left him in the restaurant parking lot.*
> 
> 
> What an nasty thing to do to a person.
> ...


Well, no matter what she looks like, she has the right to find attractive what she finds attractive. I understand the desire to say " oh yeah?...well, look at YOU "...trust me. If she had not had yellow teeth and OMG...wrinkles...it would not made what she did any better.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

IMHO, it ALL goes back to my first siggy line.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

Can't blame you there, BigMac.....sounds like you treated her more politely than she did that guy.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 28, 2008)

i would personally never walk off on a date if I did not like what they looked like. This has happened to me and it felt awful. I wont get into it, but lets just say it was mortifying to be left in the cold (literally and figuratively)


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 28, 2008)

An ex partner of mine from the '90s had this happen to her last year,but it was no surprise to me ,although she is a borderline BBW/SSBBW she doesnt take care of her appearance like she used to,even if you are pretty,if you dress scruffy and fail to give a reasonable impression then its gonna put a guy off big time (and the reverse is true of course too)


----------

